# Florist in Berlin



## apogee

Hi all,

Reading some of the past threads, it seems lots of guys want to move to Germany for a girl.

I'm in the same boat. I fell in love with a clinical fellow who was here in Canada on exchange, and now I'm considering moving to Germany. First I need to learn fluent German and apply for medical school in Germany. I currently know slightly above tourist-level German.

However, in the meantime, I would like to send her some flowers. I want to know where I can contact a local florist in Berlin. I tried my best to search online, but all I could find are cookie-cutter international flower delivery sites, which I would like to avoid. I'm interested in sending a custom bouquet with a few specific flowers (not rare, just not commonly used in bouquets).

I'd appreciate any help with this!

P


----------



## James3214

Not sure what cookie-cutter are but did you try sites like:
Blumenversand & Blumen verschicken mit blumen.de Blumenversand

At least they are also in English and can pay via CC or paypal


----------



## apogee

James3214 said:


> Not sure what cookie-cutter are but did you try sites like:
> www[dot]blumen[dot]deBlumenversand & Blumen verschicken mit blumen.de Blumenversand
> 
> At least they are also in English and can pay via CC or paypal


the problem with websites like that, which i call cookie-cutter, is because they all have pre-arranged bouquets that they sell and only those ones are available. i would like a simple bouquet with a few choice flowers: sunflowers, forget-me-nots, and maybe also lilacs. these have a special meaning for my girlfriend

and just to confirm, i e-mailed them asking if they would make a custom bouquet with forget-me-nots (possibly the one of the most COMMON flowers in all of Germany) and they said they are unable

which is why i was hoping someone might be able to point me to a local florist in Germany, preferably Berlin...

Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## julianeklb

Hi! Did you find a florist in Berlin yet? I am originally from Berlin and still have some family there, maybe I can help you and ask one of them do go directly to a florist´s and have the flowers sent? Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## twostep

Google "Blumenladen Berlin" and you can pick and choose even by zip code. Delivery will be very pricey so pick a florist close by and have her pick up.


----------



## apogee

I did not yet find a florist, though I haven't been looking for a while now.

I contacted several florists, and none of them sell forget-me-nots, and few of them sell sunflowers. I'm not interested in sending some random bouquet. Anyways doesn't matter that much since I'll be visiting her in October.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## neelesh

*Florist in berlin*



julianeklb said:


> Hi! Did you find a florist in Berlin yet? I am originally from Berlin and still have some family there, maybe I can help you and ask one of them do go directly to a florist´s and have the flowers sent? Contact me if you are interested.


Hey help me out if you can. I want to send easy to get flowers not rare ones. If you could help please let me know.


----------

